# Problem with shared library



## thedude22 (Jul 4, 2021)

I just added a new user and I can't load neovim with this account.

`ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libluajit-5.1.so.2" not found, required by "nvim"`

It works fine on root.

I recently upgraded to FreeBSD 13.  IDK if this has anything to do with it because I added the new user afterwards.

Any help?  I don't know anything about shared libraries.

EDIT: For some reason it stopped working on root too.  Tried reinstalling it but that didn't work.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello,

after you have updated to 13, do you also have updated your packages so that they match with your FreeBSD version?


----------



## thedude22 (Jul 4, 2021)

I ran pkg bootstrap and pkg update.  Forgot to run pkg upgrade.

Thanks.


----------



## thedude22 (Jul 4, 2021)

Still no luck after upgrading all packages.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 4, 2021)

What if you do:

`# pkg install -f luajit` ?


----------



## thedude22 (Jul 4, 2021)

That worked.  thanks.


----------

